# bush



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

he was a cheerleader in college
vietnam draft dodger
stopped for drunk driving
most job losses since 75 years ago
made millions by pulling his stocks out of his fathers oil company before it went out of business
has taken more than a year vacationing during his presidency
sucks balls


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I AGREE 100%!!!!

VOTE "anyone but BUSH" 2004


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

illnino has:

made 20 posts per day on this message board,,,,


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

4 more years !! 4 more years !! 4 more years !!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

vfrex said:


> illnino has:
> 
> made 20 posts per day on this message board,,,,


 and....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

vfrex said:


> illnino has:
> 
> made 20 posts per day on this message board,,,,


 and all these facts are true, the one i find most appaling is that he has taken more than a year of vacation.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Prove it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> vfrex said:
> 
> 
> > illnino has:
> ...


How do you know he sucks balls?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> 4 more years !! 4 more years !! 4 more years !!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i hope bush gets ghonorea








bush,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

illnino said:


> he was a cheerleader in college
> vietnam draft dodger
> stopped for drunk driving
> most job losses since 75 years ago
> ...


 Bullshit.

State your source.

4 more years baby


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

One thing illnino, if you're only 15 why do you care about politics??







I know I don't.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

kinda funny how tunes change when its not your guy id gues 1/2 people slammin bush on this kinda stuff were clinton supporters


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Cant you people see that Bush is doing no good to the world in anyway hes harming and destroying everything. Another 4 more years could be devistating to civilization throughout the world.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

micus said:


> i hope bush gets ghonorea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you mean gonorrhea?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HOACH said:


> Cant you people see that Bush is doing no good to the world in anyway hes harming and destroying everything. Another 4 more years could be devistating to civilization throughout the world.


 Done no good?! How can you say that?! He's done a lot since he was sworn into office. Haven't you been keeping up with current events?!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You antibush people are worser than f*cking religious nuts. Do you really think the earth will end if Bush is re-elected? Do you really think it will be "devastating" to civilization if he wins? Stop with all this dooms-day bullshit, and lets all have a mature disscussion.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> You antibush people are worser than f*cking religious nuts. Do you really think the earth will end if Bush is re-elected? Do you really think it will be "devastating" to civilization if he wins? Stop with all this dooms-day bullshit, and lets all have a mature disscussion.


Sorry, but your post and the concept of a mature discussion are mutually exclusive. Drop the cursing and insults.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

vfrex said:


> > You antibush people are worser than f*cking religious nuts. Do you really think the earth will end if Bush is re-elected? Do you really think it will be "devastating" to civilization if he wins? Stop with all this dooms-day bullshit, and lets all have a mature disscussion.
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your post and the concept of a mature discussion are mutually exclusive. Drop the cursing and insults.


Hey I didn't start it, and if you think cursing is immuture well thats your opinion. Everthing in my last post is the truth, anti-bush people are dooms-day nuts.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

User said:


> Hey I didn't start it


 lol..i think you need to take your own medicine first..


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> he was a cheerleader in college
> vietnam draft dodger
> stopped for drunk driving
> most job losses since 75 years ago
> ...


 Reading this has made me think about my decision very hard. .........
Im still voting for bush


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

thePACK said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I didn't start it
> ...


 he was a cheerleader in college
vietnam draft dodger
stopped for drunk driving
most job losses since 75 years ago
made millions by pulling his stocks out of his fathers oil company before it went out of business
has taken more than a year vacationing during his presidency
sucks balls

^^^ Did I post this? No. So I didn't start this.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

illnino said:


> he was a cheerleader in college
> vietnam draft dodger
> stopped for drunk driving
> most job losses since 75 years ago
> ...


 No one hears you....

Not even the voters









NEWSWEEK POLL: Bush Takes Lead Over Kerry 54 to 43%...

May common sense prevail...And vote for Bush


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

HOACH said:


> Cant you people see that Bush is doing no good to the world in anyway hes harming and destroying everything. Another 4 more years could be devistating to civilization throughout the world.


What is it with you canadians???

I forgot..........

Thats right you are the bastard children of France......


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

User said:


> vfrex said:
> 
> 
> > > You antibush people are worser than f*cking religious nuts. Do you really think the earth will end if Bush is re-elected? Do you really think it will be "devastating" to civilization if he wins? Stop with all this dooms-day bullshit, and lets all have a mature disscussion.
> ...


 Calling all anti-Bush people nuts is a gross generalization. It's like calling us all hippies and "Commies" too. I'm anti-Bush and I've stated a very valid case in a great AND CIVIL debate with a Bush supporter. If you are interested in reading the thread I can post a link, but I'm warning you, there's LOTS to read. We all had valid arguments and we all cited sources. But, it all boils down to personal preference. So, in reality, you are saying that people shouldn't be allowed to have a personal preference by calling all anti-Bush people crazy.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> HOACH said:
> 
> 
> > Cant you people see that Bush is doing no good to the world in anyway hes harming and destroying everything. Another 4 more years could be devistating to civilization throughout the world.
> ...


 actually, we dont have our heads so far rammed up our asses to see how full of sh*t your president is,

also , we are the children of england, the bastard children of france are up in quebec, england gave quebec to the french after they lost the war for the land,

i shouldnt take so much offense to your post, i mean, u are like the most ignorant person on this website, remember, jihad is out to get u , watch your back,


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 4 more years !! 4 more years !! 4 more years !!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

dracofish said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > vfrex said:
> ...


You like to pick on me don't you?







j/k

Just answer this one question, if you don't mind.......

"Do *you* think it would be "devastating" to civilization if Bush wins"?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

micus said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > HOACH said:
> ...


Jihad? Who the f*ck is that? Is that your little god thing or something? Well if it is than f*ck him..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

micus said:


> actually, we dont have our heads so far rammed up our asses to see how full of sh*t your president is


See this is what I can't stand, I don't like no outsider talking sh*t about Bush, ARE Clinton, Kerry, Hilary Clinton, oh hell Al sharpton for that matter. Americans can bash each other all they want, but when an outsider does it, its cheap.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah i totally kno were u are commin from dude, i mean, i hate it when ppl call over 36 million ppl the bastard children of france when canada is one of the most if not the most ethnically diversed country in the world,

god damn outsiders,


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Then I'm sure you understand that people can/do get upset when "outsiders" call the president of a country that has nearly 300 million ppl, full of sh*t.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, but more wut i said was more in opinion,

and wut braveheart said was more in a factual sense, ( eventhough we are not bastard children of france lol,)


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i havent heard any good arguments from any bush supporters.what good has he done? everyone seems to think hes some kind of military genius or something because all i hear about is the war,which he did a terrible job with.we send 87 billion dollars to iraq(who knows how its spent?) but we cant afford to buy books for our school system etc.watch the debates and learn..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I honestly haven't heard any good arguments on why Kerry supporters think Kerry will do a better job than Bush. I haven't heard anything on what Kerry will do different than Bush in Iraq at the present time.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

unlike his running oponents (both past and present) bush has a backbone and thats the difference i dont agree with some of what he has done but at least he did somethin right or wrong he stands behind his decisions


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

User said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 Actually, yes *I* do. And since you're so interested in hearing my viewpoints, here ya go! I'm too lazy to type everything I've already said out and once you read it, you'll see why...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm to lazy to read all your viewpoints. I wanted and answer to one question not pure babel from page to page on a different site.

And btw anyone who thinks the follow image "funny" and gives a "rock on" smiley is completely trying to gain favor.










..and anyone how fines the image to be true, doesn't quite know history as well as they thought.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

User said:


> I'm to lazy to read all your viewpoints. I wanted and answer to one question not pure babel from page to page on a different site.


Pure babble? I gave you my answer. Generally people like to see reasons why others come up with their answers, but apparently you're not interested in reason. If you're too lazy to read my argument against Bush, then to me, you have no right to bash his opponent or his "hippy followers."

I figured the thread I posted was very important to this discussion because it is a debate between two good debaters with completely opposing viewpoints on the issue of the presidential election. If you think serious debate with cited sources about important issues regarding politics is "pure babble," then your viewpoints sound very one-sided.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I have respect for opposing viewpoints (especially regarding politics and other such controversial subjects because all people are different and see things differently), but please, at least take the time to read and understand mine before you go and bash it by calling it "pure babble."


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I took time and read your first couple of posts on the other site. But after the first page I was turned off by the image I posted above, so therefor I didn't have a "reason" to read your viewpoints anymore. It wasn't you personally it was the others. And I'm all for debate are I wouldn't be posting reply after reply in this thread.

I remember when I was little and people bashed Reagan, you could say the same assholes are speaking the same sh*t about Bush today - so therefor I have a every hard time believing anything certain people say about Bush.

There's my pure "babel" are "babble" which ever you prefer.









I g2g get some sleep its 2:00 here.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

User said:


> I took time and read your first couple of posts on the other site. But after the first page I was turned off by the image I posted above, so therefor I didn't have a "reason" to read your viewpoints anymore. It wasn't you personally it was the others. And I'm all for debate are I wouldn't be posting reply after reply in this thread.


Whatever...I don't understand how something someone else posted (who really didn't even take part in the debate...at least not seriously) should discredit my own viewpoints. If you notice, I didn't even respond to that particular post...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I wish the majority of these anti-war bush haters could have stared at the columns of smoke still rising in to the air 2 months after september 11th... and to think that was just an opening round of what is to come. I would not be suprised if the United States suffere a nuclear attack withing the next 2 years if this war had not happened.

The majority of bushes opponents, are also the same ones that are to lazy to get off their ass to vote when they have their chance to do something about it.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

User said:


> I remember when I was little and people bashed Reagan, you could say the same assholes are speaking the same sh*t about Bush today - so therefor I have a every hard time believing anything certain people say about Bush.


I to remember, thats why I'm going to vote for Bush.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

micus said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > HOACH said:
> ...


 Bring it on....
















We will be waiting....

And the pigs will be slaughtered to get there skin for your own personal burial wrapping


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> i havent heard any good arguments from any bush supporters.what good has he done? everyone seems to think hes some kind of military genius or something because all i hear about is the war,which he did a terrible job with.we send 87 billion dollars to iraq(who knows how its spent?) but we cant afford to buy books for our school system etc.watch the debates and learn..:nod:


 haha...so lets make a deal. I say ONE good thing bush has done....and you vote bush. If im wrong, I vote kerry. Deal? Lets see if you can backup your claims.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I wish the majority of these anti-war bush haters could have stared at the columns of smoke still rising in to the air 2 months after september 11th... and to think that was just an opening round of what is to come. I would not be suprised if the United States suffere a nuclear attack withing the next 2 years if this war had not happened.
> 
> The majority of bushes opponents, are also the same ones that are to lazy to get off their ass to vote when they have their chance to do something about it.


Who said that all anti-Bush people are anti-war? I never said that I was against this war, though I do have mixed feelings about it. I definately feel that something had to be done, but I also feel that 9/11 very well may have been preventable. I also feel that whoever was in office at the time (Dem, GOP, dog, monkey, whatever) would have done something after the attack. Why? Because there was no choice at that point.

As far as voters go, if you don't vote, you don't have a right to complain. I'm voting...and that vote is going to Kerry. This election isn't just about the war, ya know. I know that's what Bush is hoping and praying things stay focused on, but there are tons of other pressing issues that are just as important.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

And since somebody brought up the late Ronald Reagan, here's what the man had to say about his fellow Republican:



> In the September issue of Esquire, Ron Reagan describes how the Bush administration has engaged in lying to the American people almost as a matter of habit.
> 
> 
> 
> > "Politicians will stretch the truth. They'll exaggerate their accomplishments, paper over their gaffes. Spin has long been the lingua franca of the political realm. But George W. Bush and his administration have taken 'normal' mendacity to a startling new level far beyond lies of convenience. On top of the usual massaging of public perception, they traffic in big lies, indulge in any number of symptomatic small lies, and, ultimately, have come to embody dishonesty itself. They are a lie. And people, finally, have started catching on."


souce


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

dracofish said:


> And since somebody brought up the late Ronald Reagan, here's what the man had to say about his fellow Republican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clever... but Ron Reagan and Ronald Reagan are to different people.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

micus said:


> ethnically diversed country in the world,


 I believe that would be America.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > ethnically diversed country in the world,
> ...


 doubt it, seriously doubt it,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > BraveHeart007 said:
> ...


 lol, dude, im not jihad, i was just bugging u about it cause 98% of your posts are anti muslim,

just incase anyone is wondering , i am not muslim at all,


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

micus said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > micus said:
> ...


 You can't doubt the facts boy, but you can ignore them.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Revolt said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > And since somebody brought up the late Ronald Reagan, here's what the man had to say about his fellow Republican:
> ...


Haha, caught me...









Here's a link to the entire article since someone was thorough enough to check the source. His son seems like a pretty level-headed guy though...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I heared someone say on TV recently that....

They would rather have Bush in a fox hole firing on terroists rather than Kerry anyday...

At least I know with great resolve that Bush would pull the trigger and we where he stands against these foes....

Where Kerry would be so indecisive that he would flip flop on whether or not he should fire the gun, while in the mean time we end up all dead....

Ill take the Texas Cowboy anyday


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Revolt said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 United States % by race
Scroll down to Page 2 Table 1 

So you want to retract that statement now micus?


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

You can't break Bush's war record right now. Democrats needs to hit him in the weakness points not his strongest points. Kerry wasn't the best man for the task of beating Bush IMO are atlease not right now and the election isn't far away.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

"flip flop"?









enough im getting tired of hearing this damn phrase.

use- "girly man" instead.









find more reasons to prove he sucks even more balls.
there is sooooo many. rather than just sticking to flipidy flopidy sh-t.
so the demies can hear more dirt on there candidate. instead of hearing the same ol same ol. we already know he cant make his mind up for jack, lets find more stuff.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think california alone is more diverse then canada


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I am not picking on the American president. I am just simply giving my opinion of what I think of Bush because I care about the world. Please don't think that I am trying to diss America because I am an outsider, I give my opinion because America is the dominating country in the world and that decisions made by America effect every aspect of the world. In my opinion I believe that Bush poorly planed the war and that better stratagies could of been done. We all know that there is a war on terrorisim that the world has to fight against. I believe that any avearage Joe in America could of made the decisions that Bush made after 9/11. People are praising Bush on how he handled the situation however anyone in his position as President could of just as easily done the same thing.

Sorry we are not the bastard children of France you ignorent f*ck. Canada is also more multi culturel then America considering Toronto is the most multi cultural city in the world, if you don't believe me come check it out.

People need to consider are opinions rather then a diss. I care about earth and don't want to make it a waste land.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how many gajillion threads are there going to be about bush? this sh*t is so f*cking redunant.

someone should sticky a thread titled "POST ALL BUSH RELATED CRAP HERE, EVEN IF YOU AREN'T OLD ENOUGH TO VOTE"


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

The only thing that scares me about Bush being re-elected is that it means that Hilary will be running in 2008. Now that's scary because we will have an actual socialist running for office, who will likely be elected unless we amend the Constitution to run Arnold.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> The only thing that scares me about Bush being re-elected is that it means that Hilary will be running in 2008. Now that's scary because we will have an actual socialist running for office, who will likely be elected unless we amend the Constitution to run Arnold.


 This is going to be like the Mafia: Bush and Clinton families fighting for control.. maybe Chelsea can run for pres in 20 years or so, and Jeb Bush in 2012 followed by W's daughters whenever...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Give us 4 more years of Bush and his henchmen and this planet will be more fucked up and divided than Al Qaeda and all other terror groups combined will ever achieve in a century....

*FB!!!*


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> The only thing that scares me about Bush being re-elected is that it means that Hilary will be running in 2008. Now that's scary because we will have an actual socialist running for office, who will likely be elected unless we amend the Constitution to run Arnold.


Hilary will never make it. 2008 will likely see McCain and Guliani going for the nomination. A McCain & Guliani (*praying*) ticket would be very difficult to beat, especially for a woman.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I don't think we're ready for a woman pres.. I mean I would vote for a woman; just not Hilary...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Give us 4 more years of Bush and his henchmen and this planet will be more fucked up and divided than Al Qaeda and all other terror groups combined will ever achieve in a century....
> 
> *FB!!!*


 This is well out of context.. if the United States had not always had the balls to stand up for the freedom, what would the world be like today? At this point all of europe would be a communist giant that we would be battling with.. the world probably would have ended in nuclear war years ago.. The world as we know it today exist because of us. Would the europeans ever do anything to stand up to massive opposing powers? no way .. they wont and they cant.

France exists as the result of the United States, under the same token.. Iraq deserves to exist as a country of its people.

The middle east will become just as effective as japan in the world market once peace takes control.. yes its a long ways off, but this area once again will be fruitful and full of good instead of hatred.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> *FB!!!*












Foxy Boxing is good entertainment


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lol user, that pic is f*cking funny, my new comp background. anyways, all this stuff is completely true, do google searches on it. there are pics of him cheering in college(what a ***)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> lol user, that pic is f*cking funny, my new comp background. anyways, all this stuff is completely true, do google searches on it. there are pics of him cheering in college(what a ***)


 I know he was a cheerleader .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Give us 4 more years of Bush and his henchmen and this planet will be more fucked up and divided than Al Qaeda and all other terror groups combined will ever achieve in a century....
> ...


 I thought we were passed that since years ago








If we never crossed the Atlantic, the US wouldn't exist. If Europeans never helped you out against the English, the US wouldn't exist. And yet we don't start moaning and pissing about it every time we feel "attacked" by someone else's opinion...
Think of something better, man - this "Were would you be as if wasn't for us?" crap is getting old.

We're one world, we're all interconnected, helping each other out: and that's what worries me.
The US drags the rest of the world into something that was primarily against the US and terrorists (Al Qaeda has always been mainly against the US and its closest of allies): now it's a global problem. Sure, terror needs to be adressed and combatted, but brute force isn't the only tool in the anti-terror toolkit. But all you understand is the language of violence, guns and invasions.
It would be nice if those that actually have the power to make a change would also think about the consequences for a second, not just for themselves, but everyone else they drag into this conflict: the ideas are present, and so are the means: what lacks is a responsible long-term vision...

btw: France exists as the result of the United States???








Yeah right, dude: is that what the tought you at school








It's the other way around, man. Without the French you'd all be speaking English, living in an English province like an oversized Gibraltar rock... You even got your frickin' Statue of Liberty as a gift from the French...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Give us 4 more years of Bush and his henchmen and this planet will be more fucked up and divided than Al Qaeda and all other terror groups combined will ever achieve in a century....
> 
> *FB!!!*


Judazz you seem typify the response i seem to be from hearing from this new generation of Liberal Euro Trash...

So smug and so ignorant on how to deal with this problem....
You liberal sypathizers always want to deal with things on a tactical level
You deal with terroists on a strategic level....And Bush's plan is working...And history itself will tell if the actions where right or wrong.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Give us 4 more years of Bush and his henchmen and this planet will be more fucked up and divided than Al Qaeda and all other terror groups combined will ever achieve in a century....
> ...


Funny if people call others ignorant if all they say comes straight from other websites: copy-pasting is not the same as intelligence, man...

Oh well, you just continue spreading your hatebreeding racist smut: in the mean-time I'll look for something interesting to read


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 perhaps the torah?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > BraveHeart007 said:
> ...


 Yeah... I still have a few chapters to revise: for some reason, people keep spelling my name wrong


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Since you have so much time "TO READ INTERESTING STUFF".

In your own smug way, you think your so damn smart....Your all verbosity...... Why dont you get some real responsibility. Dont you still live at home????Dont you think its time get off the dole?? Get a job..... I heard Al Jazeera is looking for an editor....Youd be great at it....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

"MERRIAM-WEBSTER ONLINE said:


> Main Entry: ver·bose
> Pronunciation: (")v&r-'bOs
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Latin verbosus, from verbum
> ...


you're not too bright yourself.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

hyphen said:


> "MERRIAM-WEBSTER ONLINE said:
> 
> 
> > Main Entry: ver·bose
> ...


LMAO

You never even heard the word before....

Definition: Given to wordiness
Thats what Judazz does best

Your the most brained dead person on this board...

Time to lay off the crack pipe dont you think??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

look at the last line bud. verbosity is a noun. you misused it my man. thats like saying "judazzz, you're all mouse."

and you're calling me braindead when you can't even use the term "you're". learn the english language, my friend.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I heard Al Jazeera is looking for an editor....Youd be great at it....


 Nah, no thanks... 
I heard Islam Airlines still has an interesting vacancy: they have a plane with your name written all over it








Maybe I paint a couple of swastika's on the wings before I have my co-pilot called Ali bin Muhammed take the thing to the air: he's better at MS Flight Sim than I am, so he can do the take-off...


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I hate haters.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ok im glad we are now all in agreement that the war was most definately unavoidable.. and we all support whoever is in office with cleaning up the mess that has been left behind in the hope of creating a peacful future..... If the europeans wanted to be involved, they had their opurtunity.. but from what occured earlier in italy this year, it is easily shown that for whatever reason, the european countries pull themselves into a shell when confronted by outside force. Instead of going after the terrorists... the people who are evil, they blaim their leadership for getting those guys all pumped up! This is the kind of leadership that kerry emulates. ( or tries to but who knows what his plan is since hes changing his mind whenever it fits his new political agenda)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what are some of the reasons that you guys will be voting for bush??

All I can see are negative things...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what are some of the reasons that you guys will be voting for bush??
> 
> All I can see are negative things...


Read what Poseidon X just posted, thats one of the reasons.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

The reason why many people are not for Bush is because the cons out weigh the pros.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUSH by numbers...

BUSH NUMBERS


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I heared someone say on TV recently that....
> 
> They would rather have Bush in a fox hole firing on terroists rather than Kerry anyday...
> 
> ...


 lol your f$cking kidding me right, you sound like the rest of the mindless hamsters that have a huge poster of bush in a cowboy hat on his wall-I told my self i wasn't going to get involved in this convo, that post crossed the line,

FACT: when it came down for bush to pull his own trigger in vietnem, HE HID LIKE A COWARD, JUST LIKE SADDAM DID IN HIS LITTLE HOLE and dodged the draft not to mention he chose to be a part timer/1st timer national guard, and I can say that, because this is comeing from an 8 year son of Fort Benning 1st of the 19th RENEGADES BABY" 100% pure grunt and proud of it, if you dont believe me ask any other full time grunt how they feel about the 1st timers aka national guard or better yet ask them how they feel about draft dodgers. When I was in Ranger training, dureing cq I used to guard cowards like this looking to hop the fence or were on suicide watch because they couldn't cowboy the f$ck up.

Sitting behind a desk and sending hundreds of thousands of troops to pull the trigger for you on a pathetic country like Irac because you heard through a f$cked up grape vine that they had WMD is not brave, if we really needed to go to war over WMD it shouldn't have been with irac, it should have been with North Korea who I might add became a nucleur power while our troops were in irac. I was in the 1st gulf war when his father turned his back (once his precious oil was liberated) and 100s of thousands of kurds were then slaughtered for trusting his father. If this war was really about WMD, and bush is so "brave", then our target should have been NORTH KOREA, not Irac, thats like you walking in a bar and beating up the biggest p$ssy in the bar and then brag about it, that doesnt make you brave, that makes the biggest baddest mofo in thier laugh his ass off because he knows your to chicken sh$t to even look his way, and that bad ass is north korea. and i guarentee they DO have the WMD that we supposedly went to war over.

Victory over Irac my ass, we walked in with no resistance and planted our flag, then sat around with our thumbs up our ass and let them fight thier war and pick us off one at a time... yeah, "proud moment". We lost over 900 brave souls, AND FOR WHAT?? We ousted "1" thug so now thousands of Shi'it thugs can rule that sh*t hole ... AGAIN I SAY FOR WHAT???, so they're now liberated olympic soccer team can turn and bad mouth the U.S to the bbc? All of you rabbits that are still wet behind the ears, that think its cool to play cowboy and indians with your mouth, as long as the sh*t dont hit the fan in your own back yard need to buy a f$cking clue and actually use the best part of you that ran down your fathers leg before opening your mouth.

You ask who would I rather be in a fox hole with?, I'll Tell you what, you choose the draft dodgeing part timer, and I'll choose the guy that had the balls to be on the front line and who has actually been shot at before, and we'll see whos still standing when the smoke clears,







war is hell, its not like your freaking playstation


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I heared someone say on TV recently that....
> ...


 damn... there are tooooo many reasons that non-bush supporters have to support them...

I am still waiting for an intelligent response to why some of you guys are voting for BUSH...?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe you missed the part about the innevitable nuclear war? So we lost 900 brave american lives who volunteered their lives at their own free will for this country in exhange for the lives of probably 5 million or more as the result of future terrorist attacks..

Oh yeah, and as far bush's draft dodging.. ok cool, maybe he did the smart thing.. he didnt break the rules, on the other hand kerry is out there getting medals for things he didnt even do.. some soldier he was. Stealing the credit of other more deserving americans because of who he was.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> maybe you missed the part about the innevitable nuclear war? So we lost 900 brave american lives who volunteered their lives at their own free will for this country in exhange for the lives of probably 5 million or more as the result of future terrorist attacks..
> 
> Oh yeah, and as far bush's draft dodging.. ok cool, maybe he did the smart thing.. he didnt break the rules, on the other hand kerry is out there getting medals for things he didnt even do.. some soldier he was. Stealing the credit of other more deserving americans because of who he was.


 where was the inevitable nucleur war and where are these nucleur weapons,...oh you mean the left over mustard gas they found, that was primarily supplied by us to use on iranians dureing the 1980's u.s/iran drama? if mustard gas was Iracs biggest threat, how can you sit thier and talk about "inevitable war" when Bush has already admitted "oops I guess I got the wrong intel", ah but a man with his power deserves to be forgiven for such a huge mistake, and before we even launched at Irac, again here comes North Korea who makes a statement to the world that "they are now putting thier nuclur plants backing in business", if thier was ever a "nucleur threat" ummmm, I think that was one right there,

and yes the 900+ soldiers that died, willingly put thier life on the line, but it is done with the assumption that when our leaders send our troops to war, it is for an actual 'truthful" purpose, not cover up porpiganda. Hmmmm, Saddam is shitting bricks and willing to do anything to avoid more bombing, on the other hand we have North Korea makeing broadcasted threats and statements that they are putting thier nucleur plants back in operation, not only that but few know that North Korea has the range to reach western United States, with a nucleur missle, but uuhhh lets invade Irac, thats a guarenteed win

and in what way was irac connected to 911, please tell me, 3 quarters of the terrorist that pulled off 911 were from one of bush's personal allies saudi arabia, which teach thier young at an early age in thier schools to hate westerners, the other quarter was from sudan and egypt, not one was from irac.

if your going to reply, reply with updated facts, not opinions that were made by the bush's organization "pre" finding out that irac was not a nucleur factor. how did bush prevent anything when he admitted himself post invasion that irac had no WMD, which means this being the original purpose why we went to war with irac, that our troops died for nothing, this might not mean crap to you, but two of them were my personal friends that died, and with no purpose or accomplishment, I refuse to take them as colladeral loss.

and for your kerry comment your stateing that bush was being "smart" for dodgeing the draft and you give more respect to bush who was being smart by being a coward then kerry who was at least thier and fired upon, lol that says alot about you, hell i give more credit to the soldier driveing the boat who didnt even have to pull the trigger then bush.. about his medals, lets just say i join the hamsters and believe this swift boat group that have admitted to not being on the same boat as kerry so basically admitting that thier talking out of thier ass, and who also recently "coinsidental" are being represented by bush's lawyer in the law suit kerry has against them, i still would give more credit to the reporters that were "at least" over thier with thier lives on the line, then bush who was no where to be found.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

oh yeah and if you really believe that invadeing a sh*t hole like irac without reason or accomplish, prevented future terrorist attacks rather then plant a larger seed of hatred towards westerners in the muslim world then you are more...well i'll be nice and keep that to my self. It's common sence and either, 1, your view of the world is completely distorted, or 2....well ill just keep that to my self also...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Iraq's mustard gas wasn't a big threat directly, but Iraq giving mustard gas to anyone that wanted it was. Saddam was indeed probally shitting bricks in hopes he could slide by one last time, come on the guy thought he was the prophecised man that would shot arrows into the heart of Israel. He was a mother f*ck that didn't care about anyone, he was out to save he own ass instead of standing up to the infidels. He was pulled from a damn rat hole.

Who cares if Bush lied? I mean who the f*ck really cares man? Like you are I don't lie, someone needs to step off there white horse and look at the hole picture. You aren't crying over dead Iraqis, your just trying to get your ideology across.

Can you prove WMD's wasn't shipped to Iran are Syria? Thats right you can't.

Can't really talk about the soilder lives, because my uncle is over there right now.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Irac = Iraq
Nucleur = Nuclear
invadeing = invading

I don't care if you disagree with my political stances, but ffs, learn how to spell.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

vfrex said:


> Irac = Iraq
> Nucleur = Nuclear
> invadeing = invading
> 
> I don't care if you disagree with my political stances, but ffs, learn how to spell.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> Iraq's mustard gas wasn't a big threat directly, but Iraq giving mustard gas to anyone that wanted it was. Saddam was indeed probally shitting bricks in hopes he could slide by one last time, come on the guy thought he was the prophecised man that would shot arrows into the heart of Israel. He was a mother f*ck that didn't care about anyone, he was out to save he own ass instead of standing up to the infidels. He was pulled from a damn rat hole.
> 
> Who cares if Bush lied? I mean who the f*ck really cares man? Like you are I don't lie, someone needs to step off there white horse and look at the hole picture. You aren't crying over dead Iraqis, your just trying to get your ideology across.
> 
> ...


 iraqi nucleur weapons is and was the least of our worries when it comes to the middle east, iran is way more of a threat with nucleur weapons then iraq ever was and they did not get them from the iraqis, the only arabic countries that have WMD are india, pakistan, saudi arabia and iran. iraq was in no position to supply any1 with nucleur weapons. you can thank the russians and ourselves for that, hell india and pakistan set em off all the time around each other, if you threw a match at thier border they would explode, but you dont see us getting involved in that why, because thier is no oil involved

and if your so worried about nucleur weapons, how come i havent heard a responce on north korea and thier threats and the fact that it is well known that they have nucleur capability and threaten the world with it every time they dont feel they're getting enough aid. yeah saddam was a bad man, so are 90% of the third world regemes over there, that have killed alot more of thier own and continue to do so, saddam wasn't a direct threat to us, but now his people are. there are more underground hard core jihad militias spawning every where now then thier was before this war, oh but that is because they appreciate how we liberated a sh*t hole of one asshole and 10,000 shi'it assholes are lineing up to take his place. if you thought saddam was a problem, lol he thought he was john friggin gotti and could care less what the world did as long as we didn't f$ck with his role in iraq, wait till we pull our troops out and thousands of hard core shi'it jihad finatics take over.

my point is, you dont have a problem with our president lieing to us over a war where lives were lost as well as diplomatic pull, but you have a problem with our president getting a little harmless head action.... how can you be an example for the world when we are no better. do you think clinton would have gotten away with the same thing bush did?, hell no, hed be eaten alive. you think we conquered iraq and thats that, terrorism has been defeated, and we are safer for it, lol i say your outta of your mind and you will see in the comeing years the mess that bush has made for us, not includeing the spot light has been taken off the true threat over there north korea-there are many countries that are ten fold more of a threat then iraq was, before we struck we had him playing simon says. you dont instill that much fear in a man where you are in complete controll and then go to war with him any way when he is cooperateing. we need a president with strength, intelligence, and discretion, and kerry has all three.. what you call flip flopping i call, looking at all the facts and not being afraid to change your own personal view which is the diversity we need right now in office. not that wwf bull headedness :rasp: ,"watcha gonna do when the u.s comes down on you", attitude...
you'd think we would have learned that in vietnam, oh, i forgot bush hasn't got a clue what happened over in vietnam which is a good example of what happens when you try to impose your policy on anouther country.

bottom line is we showed our ass in the iraqi war and it was against the wrong country, and we had our hands full with this piss ant country when it came to public relations, and now more powerfull enemies have gotten a free lesson on how to work the international press as well as our tactics in combat against us, which i feel in the future when the war does count for something, this will come back and bite us in the ass. ohhh but f$ck our soldiers who cares what and how they die for, they knew what they were getting themselves into as long as i am nice and safe behind my computer where i have no logical opinion or purpose but i will be there to correct everyones spelling errors


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Time will tell if Bush made the right are wrong decision.









And I never said that the Iraq war end terrorism.









"Watcha gonna do when the u.s comes down on you?" Thanks for a cool line.









Also who ever said "f*ck our soilders" I know I didn't. And you still spelt nuclear wrong.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

> User Posted on Sep 7 2004, 03:01 AM
> Time will tell if Bush made the right are wrong decision.
> 
> And I never said that the Iraq war end terrorism.
> ...


Yea you have a grammer mistake it should be "right or wrong"


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Liquid said:


> WMD are india, pakistan, saudi arabia and iran. iraq was in no position to supply any1 with nucleur weapons. you can thank the russians and ourselves for that, hell india and pakistan set em off all the time around each other, if you threw a match at thier border they would explode, but you dont see us getting involved in that why, because thier is no oil involved


For the sake of humanity someone light a f*cking MATCH! Throw it and become a hero!



Liquid said:


> bottom line is we showed our ass in the iraqi war and it was against the wrong country, and we had our hands full with this piss ant country when it came to public relations, and now more powerfull enemies have gotten a free lesson on how to work the international press as well as our tactics in combat against us, which i feel in the future when the war does count for something, this will come back and bite us in the ass.


Oh know! please tell me we didn't show our ass! Lordy knows someone might just teach us a lesson are two.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

HOACH said:


> > User Posted on Sep 7 2004, 03:01 AM
> > Time will tell if Bush made the right are wrong decision.
> >
> > And I never said that the Iraq war end terrorism.
> ...


Yea*h* you may be right.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I was being sarcastic dumb ass. I think it is just pointless when people try to fix other peoples mistakes in an internet debate and use their mistake as a rebuttal to their opinion.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

HOACH said:


> I was being sarcastic dumb ass. I think it is just pointless when people try to fix other peoples mistakes in an internet debate and use their mistake as a rebuttal to their opinion.


Ur're caling me a dumy ass?









You weren't being sarcastic, you were trying to rebuttal User's reply. If you find any wording are grammar mistakes in this post by all means, arrest me Mr Canadian Grammar Policeman(person) for you PC bitches - Sir.









Edit - had to add a PC line to my post.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

HOACH said:


> > User Posted on Sep 7 2004, 03:01 AM
> > Time will tell if Bush made the right are wrong decision.
> >
> > And I never said that the Iraq war end terrorism.
> ...


Do you honestly think I give a







?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Revolt said:


> HOACH said:
> 
> 
> > I was being sarcastic dumb ass. I think it is just pointless when people try to fix other peoples mistakes in an internet debate and use their mistake as a rebuttal to their opinion.
> ...


 take this man away, "Mr Canadian Grammar Policeman(person)".


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Drew said:


> Revolt said:
> 
> 
> > HOACH said:
> ...


I'll squeeze his balls while he arrests me.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

HOACH said:


> I was being sarcastic dumb ass. I think it is just pointless when people try to fix other peoples mistakes in an internet debate and use their mistake as a rebuttal to their opinion.


 lol He must share your "opinion".


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

vfrex said:


> Hilary will never make it. 2008 will likely see McCain and Guliani going for the nomination. A McCain & Guliani (*praying*) ticket would be very difficult to beat, especially for a woman.


 Dont be too sure about Hilary. She just may make it on the ballot.

However if McCain makes it on the ballot, that will definitely bring for an interesting election.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey I'm glad to be Canadian we can go to places without being called a wanker or yankee. We can go outside our country and not feel like being hated everywhere. There is a reason why us Canadians sew a canadian flags on our backpacks when we travel. It's so nobody thinks that were f*cking Americans. 
Hey BTW goodluck on finding all those terrorist.







To me terrorist seem to multiply evertime America take's one down. BTW agian goodluck on the hunt


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh yeah tell the Americans that wear our flag over in europe to take it off and that they should be ashamed of them selves. I think it's gay when you gota pretend to be somebody your not.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

You're filled with so much damn humor it's hilarious lol. I hope you have fun walking around with your flag "stitched" on your ass, thats were it needs to be considering thats were sh*t comes out.







:rasp:

Thanks for the "goodluck on the hunt" but it isn't needed.

btw I visited Italy last year and I actually walked threw Rome ( lovely city ) with a old navy "american flag" shirt on and know one said anything to me, infact they were all nice people.

I hope this conversation is finished, I don't know what media outlet your listening to, but not everyone in Europe hates Americans - its mainly the American government. If thats to complex for you to handle, well thats to bad and sad really.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:nod: I chatted with DC in the chatroom yesterday and we talked about how the media and government turns there nations people againest other nations people. Anyone with any common sense should know that Canadians and Americans are almost the same people. Of cource people joke alot, but its mainly the truth.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I also agree that not all Europeans hate Americans, they hate our government.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> vfrex said:
> 
> 
> > Hilary will never make it. 2008 will likely see McCain and Guliani going for the nomination. A McCain & Guliani (*praying*) ticket would be very difficult to beat, especially for a woman.
> ...


 i would vote for hillary.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> Dont be too sure about Hilary. She just may make it on the ballot.
> 
> However if McCain makes it on the ballot, that will definitely bring for an interesting election.


I'm not disputing her ability to make it to the ballot; but against McCain, she'd have no chance. The dems might as well throw the election if there was a McCain & Guliani ticket.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nucleur, nucleur, nucleur, blah, blah, blah nucleur.....did i get it right yet???









I'd vote for hilary, if we ever needed a woman president, shed be it, Guliani would be anouther good contender, i'd definatly vote for pat bucanon. honestly im not repulican or democrat, i think thier both self rightous assholes, but since these are the only two genius's we have to choose from, ill take the lesser brain fart. imagine we had ross perot dureing this bs, we'd all be dead...

My man is jessy the body ventura







I think he would make a great president,
hes an ex Ranger, a true patriot, realistic, speaks his mind and doesnt hold back right or wrong but if wrong, he'll be the first to admit it, last but not least, he doesnt want the job, because he knows the bullshit he'd have to deal with and he'd have to go against the grain, which i think makes him more then qualified.









in all seriousness we do need a third party, only haveing 2 people to choose from, especially when its been the f$ck heads we've been getting is insane.


----------

